# MASHHAD | Padide Shandiz | 225m | 34 fl | U/C



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

there is a diagram someone drew on SSP as well. http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?buildingID=39999


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice for Iran!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

spectacular design.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Eric Offereins said:


> spectacular design.


 I wouldn't wonder if they would integrate an observation deck on the bridge.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Go Iran Go....!


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

looking good, I love the arch... the new landmark for this city kay:


----------



## danieli (Aug 28, 2011)

> ЮЖНАЯ ОСЕТИЯ SOUTH OSSETIA


Very nice building


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Amazing proyect for Iran*


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Impressive structure!


----------



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

How's the construction going?

EDIT: someone at the Shandiz restaurant in Tehran told me that the government halted the construction, or something along those lines.


----------

